# Moving to UAE



## ronun59 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi All,

Moving my family to the UAE at end of Dec. Looking for 1bdm or 2bdm furnished apartment for 2-3 months while we get our bearings and decide what area we want to live in. Can be either Abu Dhabi or north end of Dubai. Does anyone have any suggestions for economical options?? Appreciate any assistance.


----------



## buzzik (Oct 1, 2012)

ronun59 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Moving my family to the UAE at end of Dec. Looking for 1bdm or 2bdm furnished apartment for 2-3 months while we get our bearings and decide what area we want to live in. Can be either Abu Dhabi or north end of Dubai. Does anyone have any suggestions for economical options?? Appreciate any assistance.


I'm based in Abu Dhabi at the moment and the first advice in economical point of view: don't go with a short term/monthly rent in Abu Dhabi, as prices are significantly high & varies in compare with Dubai.


----------



## ronun59 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice mate.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

ronun59 said:


> Can be either Abu Dhabi or north end of Dubai. QUOTE]
> 
> Dubai is north of Abu Dhabi so I suppose you mean the south end of Dubai (Jumeirah Lake Towers or Dubai Marina). That area is much cheaper than Abu Dhabi generally. But out of town like Mohamed Bin Zayed, Mussfah or Al Reef are the cheapest areas of AD.
> AD accommodation for short stays is usually expensive - close to hotel prices (cheapest I know of for furnished/servicedaccommodation is Cassells). You might find something suitable in Dubai but I don't know the short term market there at all. Bear in mind winter is peak season in UAE so prices will be on the high side.
> Downside of living in Dubai is the daily commute is not for the faint hearted. And while you are living in Dubai it is almost impossible to find somewhere suitable long term in AD.


----------

